# Clutch issue



## Falko (Jul 29, 2009)

New to the forum, it has been a good resource while i was trying to diagnose my clutch issue, so i figure i will share for others doing the same:

2004 GTO - 6 speed, 17,400 miles, bone stock except for the tires, original owner.

Driving to work 2 weeks ago and about half way there when the gear shift began giving me problems. Shifting into gear progressivly became harder and harder... comming back from lunch, i pulled out from a T intersection and went to shift from 1 - 2 and the shifter would not go in gear with the clutch pedal all the way to the floor. Thinking the 1-4 lockout was on the fritz, i shifted into third and the transmission immediatly engaged, with my foot still on the floor.

I coast into the parking lot at work, call a tow truck, and call Pontiac to raise some hell.

Skip 2 weeks and many phone calls.

The dealership drops the trans out today and finds that 3 of the fingers of the diaphram spring look bent, when they unbolt the clutch housing, all three fingers spring back to neutral position. It seems that portions of the spring jammed in the disengaged position, which casued excess heat to build up on portions of the pressure plate until it warped and stoped disengaging.

So now im looking for a good clutch kit. Any sugguestions? As i said earliers, the car is completely stock, but I sure as hell dont want a stock replacement. I need it quick, as the car is currently on the lift with the transmission on the floor. Any help is appreciated.

:cheers


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

If your not looking to do much other then bolt ons get the LS7 clutch and flywheel. It is very streetable and grips better the our stocker. Also its a good price. GM Part House usually has them on sale. Talk to Gene.

Or if you have money and are gonna do alot of mods, I've heard really great things about Monster clutches.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

get a Monster Stage 2 or 3. also make SURE you replace the slave with a F-body slave. there are write-ups on switching the fitting over from your old slave to the new F-body slave but it's pretty obvious when you look at it. there's just a little roll pin you tap out to remove the fittings on each and then swap the fitting and tap the roll pin back in. you can get one of those for under $100. the GTO specific one will cost near $300 for the exact same one with a different fitting. if you don't replace the slave you WILL regret it later when you have to take the thing apart all over again when it leaks.

the Monster is a great clutch with the Stage 2 good for most everyone and the Stage 3 for more serious racing/higher HP applications. you won't regret getting it. i've had a couple and the Spec 3+ i had was the biggest piece of crap that lasted 8,0000 miles.

oh, while your in there get a remote bleeder line put in. it makes it easy to bleed and very easy to change out the clutch fluid from time to time for optimum shifting.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

svede1212 said:


> make SURE you replace the slave with a F-body slave. there are write-ups on switching the fitting over from your old slave to the new F-body slave but it's pretty obvious when you look at it. there's just a little roll pin you tap out to remove the fittings on each and then swap the fitting and tap the roll pin back in. you can get one of those for under $100. the GTO specific one will cost near $300 for the exact same one with a different fitting. if you don't replace the slave you WILL regret it later when you have to take the thing apart all over again when it leaks.
> 
> oh, while your in there get a remote bleeder line put in. it makes it easy to bleed and very easy to change out the clutch fluid from time to time for optimum shifting.


:agree Great advise to add.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

What about twin/double clutches... what are those like?


----------

